# sawtooth oak trees



## dean bob (Aug 15, 2001)

Well folks, I'm looking for any and all information on sawtooth oak trees. I believe they do well in this area; however, I'm not finding much information. Pictures, growing habits, etc.
Anything on loquat leaf oaks?


----------



## Jay Banks (Aug 17, 2001)

Well Dean or Bob check this out,
http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/q/queacu/queacu1.html


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 18, 2001)

Comon name search

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=sawtooth+oak&geo=no&fs=web

Binomial search

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=Quercus+acutissima&geo=no&fs=web

Japanese name search

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=kunugi&geo=no&fs=web

I did not try looking for a Korean or Chinese translation though <g>


----------

